# How good is the Portsmouth Show? just attended Exeter.



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I went to the exeter show today, although I have increased my collection of Corns (another 3) today, I didnt think it was that big or busy.

Has anyone been to the portsmouth show before and if you have was it any good? Was thinking of going but dont want to if its similar to Exeter show.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I didn't attend, way to far :lol: 
I am attending the Essex one in september  
Was there anything interesting for sale there :?:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Quite a lot of stuff anthony, I was only interested in Corns to be honest but nearly bought a Colombian Rainbow Boa for £30. But if I ever get a boa I want a Brazilian. 

There where a lot of foreign sellers, selling lots of Lizards I havent even heard of. I did have to stop my lad buying £20 chameleons and £5 anoles and garter snakes, he even tried to persuade me into buying a bloody crab. he had £30 and it was burning a hole in his pocket, in the end he saved his money. 

I did get my eye caught by some green vine snakes and a Green tree python, I hadnt seen either of these before so I did like there colours.

I bought 4 corns, Pastel, creamsicle stripe, Amel and Snow and some livefood and other bits and my wife apparatly rescued a trio of russian hamsters as she put it.

One other snake I liked the look of was a large bull snake(very cheap), didnt know nothing about them and I dont believe in buying if I dont know.

But they did have all sorts there, some things where priced too high though, the difference between corns was amazing one guy selling amel for £40 (not het for anything) and another for £20. Even things like sand fish(skink) £25 and they are £6 in a shop I go to.

A big concern I had was the amount of beardies for sale, there where hundreds some as low as £15, I just hope everyone that bought one realise how big they get. It wasnt that bad really but I have seen more Corns at Nige's (Cornmorphs) house.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh cool, so it was an ok day out  
Cool how much was the gtp and green vine snake :?: I kick myself that i didn't grab the one at crystal palace reps, it was only £90, i haven't seen one since then and that was about 3 years ago, there rear fanged, which is cool 8)


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

To be honest I didnt ask and the tubs where not priced and I knew I wasnt going to get one.

There where quite a few GTP left at the end, but the vines sold within the first 30 mins.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I went to the Doncaster one last year and it was shite to be honest! Nothing exciting at all. Its better if you can get over to the shows in Europe they are tons better. Not that expensive to get out there either.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

was the bull snake one of a pair on the corner nearest the toilets ?
My daughter was very interseted in them, we did have a long chat to the vendor but never got round to prices as Shir decided on a cali king.

how much were they asking out of interest ?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

sorry for the delay wohic, working away at the min.

It was in the corner but not a pair, just one large one. As I already had my eye on what I wanted I didnt ask price either, I like sellers who have the price on the box, If its not on the tub I dont ask. I have found some sice by me in Porton they are £45 each. 

My daughter says we cant have one as she doesnt want to feed it Bulls, she says it is called a bull snake as it eats Bulls, if only. My corns would be cheaper to feed then lol. :lol: 

Are you going to portsmouth?


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 28, 2006)

not wanting to hijack the thread but Andy was the Doncaster one that bad? My daughter and me were going to go to it in October. Don't want to make a wasted journey :evil:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

yup I will be at portsmouth, as long as hubby is well enough.

I would not buy from porton, not happy with the way they keep their stock.


lol at feeding the Bull snake, :wink: oh boy am I going to have trouble feeding my king :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its the time of year you have to look at.
the shows so far wont have had too many hatchlings... sept onwards you will find loads.
portsmouth is usually a very good one.
its one where you have to be a member of one of the clubs, so in theory you have higher quality breeders.. there SHOULD be more there.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

wohic said:


> : oh boy am I going to have trouble feeding my king :lol:


We'd have to fight over food then... got to find enough kings to feed about 8 snakes in that case :lol: :lol: Although if theyre hatchlings maybe princes will do.. garter snakes would be the funniest though :lol: :lol:


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

fazer how busy was the show? like how many people turned up etc? coz i want to go to a show but only if its a relatively big one not like 10 people rofl :lol:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Neonius said:


> fazer how busy was the show? like how many people turned up etc? coz i want to go to a show but only if its a relatively big one not like 10 people rofl :lol:


If you are on about exeter there were 800 plus people throught the door,
portsmouth will not have as many through the door as it is a members only show, but there should be a good amount of sellers there and they will all be selling animals bred by themselves.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Lol999 said:


> not wanting to hijack the thread but Andy was the Doncaster one that bad? My daughter and me were going to go to it in October. Don't want to make a wasted journey :evil:


Dont let me put you off i am a miserable get! I think i just went with high expectations thinking i would see some really good stuff but there was just corns,leopard geckos and and some more corns. Not my cup of tea! There were some royals and stuff but nowt too exciting but like nige says it should be better later in the year.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wohic said:


> Neonius said:
> 
> 
> > fazer how busy was the show? like how many people turned up etc? coz i want to go to a show but only if its a relatively big one not like 10 people rofl :lol:
> ...


agreed, less people, but these people are serious buyers too, so money will change hands... although i havent been myself.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I cant go anyway as I am not a member


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

How do you become a member to get to all these shows.?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Just pay your membership and away you go. I think the IHS is the best to go with, you can get into any of the shows with an IHS card and you get newsletters etc. too.

You can join here: http://www.international-herpetological-society.org/


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i dunno if its me being tight lol, but i aint shelling out 20 quid to join only to go to a show.
theres no other benifit for me really.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah ive looked at the same thing really.. also there are no meetings in this area.. might be worth it in the future.. but not now.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I am same as Nige, £20 is possibly another snake to my collection. I get all the info I need from here and the web anyway. , guess portsmouth will have to do with out my custom.

Couldnt you just make up your own club? :roll:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

have the RFUK club.. im sure theres enough breeders on here to do a show of our own really.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Thats it just need to make up cards with a mem number on.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Well it should be on which member number we are on the forum .. im in the 800s or something like that.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah that wouldnt be a problem, but how do we make it official so we could get into other shows.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

The secret to everything .. laminating the cards.. always makes it look official :lol: :lol:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I have just emailed the organiser at the PRAS to see if I can get in, without membership.  

Can only ask.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi All

Just been reading about the closed breeders meeting at PRAS.

I have had a table there for the last two years, and belive me, we would all love it to be an open show. However, due to the , lets say different views to herping that some of the local council members have, the ONLY way they will issue a licence for the event is if it is a closed one.

Basicly you need to be a member of a club or society that is affiliated with the FBH. The IHS and FBH now have an affiliation agreement, so direct membership to eith of these is fine

I am in FBH, IHS and a committee member of ERAS, my local society. As ESRAS is affiliated to FBH this works as well.

So, thats the reasoning behind it all, and I agree that £20 just to go to a show is steep, but you do get other stuff like info, advice etc.

Best bet is to join a local club, you get all the benifits from them, and aslong as affiliated, get entry to all the shows.

Tony


----------



## dingy (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't want to throw the cat among the pigeons here but no-one asked me if I was a member or not. I just walked in with the family, paid my entrance fee, bought a couple of corns and walked out again.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> Best bet is to join a local club, you get all the benifits from them, and aslong as affiliated, get entry to all the shows.


I would but there are no local clubs.. i was reading the IHS website and there are no meetings in the south. Am i right in thinking if you have an IHS membership you can basically get into any show?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

dingy 

That does somewhat suprise me, as I saw first hand a faimly who had come up from plymouth, refused entry.

I do know that the orgainsers where not happy at having to do this, but were duty bound. Not sure if anyone knew you there as you are local, but you shouldnt have been allowed in with out showing some kind of membership. All I can say is lucky you, slipped the net !

NNY

If you in london, theres the British reptile society, based in east london. a shearch on the web may produce more. However, Yes, you are right in saying that IHS , or indeed FBH membership will cover you for all the shows unless they are specificly local membership only.


----------



## dingy (Apr 4, 2006)

No-one knew me, that's why I was so surprised not to be asked. Could have saved my membership fee :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> NNY
> 
> If you in london, theres the British reptile society, based in east london. a shearch on the web may produce more. However, Yes, you are right in saying that IHS , or indeed FBH membership will cover you for all the shows unless they are specificly local membership only.


Cheers for that.. I live just outside London but most of its easy enough to get to.. might be worth it then..


----------

